# Broadheads



## Littlecat92 (Dec 6, 2008)

what kind of broadheads do you all shoot. Im trying to figure out which :beer: brands to try i bought a pack of muzzy 100 grain 3 blade that im going to try out this weekend :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Magnus stinger 100 gr. Nothing beats a fixed blade cut on contact broadhead.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Magnus stinger 100 gr. *Nothing beats a fixed blade cut on contact broadhead*.


 :beer:

However I am going to say the Snuffers. I am going to switch to the Snuffer SS's I have them ordered!

I have seen to many deer get away because of bad heads.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus stinger 100 gr. *Nothing beats a fixed blade cut on contact broadhead*.
> ...


Another excellent choice! I just like the degree of tunability you get with the stingers.

Cant go wrong with a broadhead company that guarantees their product *FOR LIFE!*


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i have had nothing but good luck with magnus buzzcuts and snuffer SS. also i have alot of friends that use the montech g5 and love them. I really like the cut on contact broadheads.


----------



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rage 3 blade here


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:beer:

Can't beat shooting a deer the next day with the SAME arrow! Try that with an expandable!

Or shooting a 2x4 then a deer! What I am saying....... Get a cut on impact that you can re-sharpen with a few strokes of a file!


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i just cant bring myself to shoot a mechanical broadhead. it seems like it is just one more moving part.

K.eep
I.t
S.imple
S.tupid


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I guess I'll be the oddball here, I have shot the same mechanical for 15 years now. 
Years ago I worked as a field advisor for a national bowhunting publication and one of my job was to test about every broadhead out there. And let me tell you just about everyone makes a darn good head.
The main things I like, first and foremost is accuracy with my mechanicals. I'm not talking just at 20-40 yds, It's just nice to know that when I walk back to 60-80 my arrows go right where I aim. The next thing thats important to me is my 2 inch cut, heck thats about twice that of most fixed heads. And we all know it's a game of fractions of an inch sometimes when it comes to if we recover the game after a so so shot or not.
And with the heads I use I'd have no problem using the same one over the next day. I've never did it but I could go and shoot one without sharpening them, they keep thier edge darn good and I've never had a blade get damaged. But I just pop the blades out and either resharpen them or replace them its to easy not to.
Mine are rear opening and don't use pesky rubber O rings either.
Super accurate and the 2" cut works for me, I'd say about 90% of the deer I shoot drop within eye sight usually around 30-70 yds.

But any BH will kill deer, Magnus makes a great head as does G5 and you can't beat the Magnus replacement warranty either!
I've always liked Muzzy and Wasp also and to get 6 for the price of most heads 3 packs is a great deal as well!
The main thing is that you have a well tuned bow and place a well made broadhead in an ideal spot and your good to go!
These are the old Rocky Gator XP heads that have always worked for me on deer size game.









The buck I shot last week didn't like them much either! :wink:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

if mechanicals are so good why are they illegal in some states?


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Never said they were the best, each to thier own I guess. Shoot whatever works for you and is legal . No need to get mad my bowhunting brother. :beer:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

im not mad just bored. i am sitting at work with nothing to do.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Some states that have made them illegal are your "big game" states (and I dont mean a measly deer). Deer, especially whitetails are relatively thin skinned. But when you move up to larger or tougher game, elk, moose, wild pig, etc, mechanicals DO fall by the wayside. Larger bones are not friendly to mechanicals (not to mention some fixed blades).

I challenge any and all devout mechanical shooters to go down south and stick some pigs with em. Not just one or two, one or two animals isnt a solid reference, im talking a dozen or more. Theres a reason alot of ranches in texas wont allow a mechanical on the premises, when it comes to tough game, THEY FAIL! Blades shear off, blades dont open, etc etc.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

G5 Montecs, I shot these then switched to expandables and one year later I am back to the reliable G5 and never switching again.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Slick Tricks!!!! :wink:


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Magnus 2 blades!!! 6 pk for $25 and you can resharpen them with a kitchen steel and the lifetime warranty. Having a 2" wide cut can hurt you. Narrow heads = less resistance = more likely to pass through. Those wide mechanicals only leave a huge exit wound if they come out the other side. I'd rather ensure a pass through with a narrow 2 blade. That's the least resistance you can get out of a broadhead short of sharpening a field point. Makes up for shooting a bow that's not super fast. I spined a deer a few years ago and it passed through with a bow that was maybe shooting 240 fps with a 500+ grain setup.

However, those Rochy mountains look pretty cool. Do they have rubber bands on 'em?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm currently shooting the Rage 3 blades and I love them. If I went back to fixed blades for any reason, I think I would go with the Montec G5's.


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

rage 3 blade tend to bounce off bone. stick with magnus or g5 monotechs


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have always walked into a store not knowing wat im gonna buy but now i really like muzzy and g5


----------

